# My wife needs some bib shorts...



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hopefully you ladies can give us a hand. My wife has been wearing the Pearl Izumi women's Microsensr bib short for the last couple seasons. Last year she wanted to get a couple more and they were sold out. We're up in Canada, so the distributor's usually carry only a limited supply. 

So she waiting until the 08 stock to arrive to get some new ones. Of course the 08's have bee redesigned and they no longer fit the way she likes. The chamois has changed, it's gotten bigger and thicker. Also the sizing of the short is different, the comparable size is a tad bit larger. This all adds up to bibs that just aren't as comfortable as what they use to be.

I know the simple solution is to go to the LBs and try some on, but the shops around here really carry a limited supply of women's bib shorts....Not to mention the manufacturer's also have a limited supply of them.

We're curious if any ladies here have worn the Pearl Izumi bibs (the non 08 version) and found other bibs that had a comparable fit.

She's really frustrated and a tad pissed at Pearl for making such drastic changes from year to year.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I've never worn PI bibs, so I can't compare. I've always liked my bibs from Voler.

http://www.velowear.com/products/1120188BLKXSM.aspx


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have PI bib shorts from a couple of years ago. I like them. 

I also have some Descent bib shorts that are pretty good. I don't know what model they are but they have a gray pad and were about $80. You might want to give Descent a try. 

I used to have Castellis and they were pretty good too. 

I got a pair of Exetondo bibs last year and I don't like them.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I wear bib shorts on every ride and understand how difficult it is to find women's versions. I have narrow hips (I ride a 133 saddle) so I prefer a thinner race-type chamois.

My favorite is the Giordana Tenax Laser bib. It's comfortable, somewhat durable and relatively inexpensive ($125). This is my first choice for a long, hard ride up the Santa Monica mountains.

I also like the Louis Garneau Airgel Bibshort ($180) but they were redesigned in 2008 so I don't know how the new version is like. Durability is a question, and white gets dirty easily. But I still found them very comfortable enough (and unusual design-wise) to get a couple of them.

I do not care for the chamois in the 2007 Assos ($209). The garment is extremely well made and ruggedly constructed, but the chamois is too thick for my tastes. I know women with wider hips who swear by them, though. Assos and Exte Ondo have redesigned their bib shorts for 2008 but I have yet to try them. The former is pricey ($300). The latter has at least two different versions for 2008, but I have found EO quality to vary – they definitely have a "low end" and a "high end." Their winter gear is top notch. Personally, I found their summer stuff to be hit-or-miss.

Gore  makes a good bibtight for winter riding, but not sure if they make a ladies bibshort. I also found a bib short made by Craft on eBay, and like that alot, too. I just don't know where they're commercially available.

Boure makes a women's bib short, but they run big and the XS was just too big for me. Even if they did fit, I didn't care for them because it looked like the straps were simply attached to a regular pair of waisted shorts. Nalini and Descente makes women's bibshorts as well, but they don't make them in XS so I haven't been able to try them. I never liked PI's diaper-chamois and for some reason, never warmed to Castelli, either. 

My team kit is made by Voler, and they redesigned their chamois for 2008. In the past, I've found them reasonably comfortable, but not very durable. This year's version seems much better and even with the new race-chamois, the girly bits had no problems up Latigo Canyon Road. Voler does make plain black women's bib shorts ($80).

*** Some women can wear men's bibshorts, but I've always had to have them altered. Some differences: A.) The bib straps are usually much longer because men are generally taller. Also, the straps tend to fall right in front of the boobage. A quick fix is to have a tailor sew the sides together a bit, about halfway up the side of torso. This makes the straps fall more to the side and off the girls. B.) The padded sitbone areas on the men's chamois tend to be closer together than the women's. Women with extra-narrow hips can get away with it and C) The leg inseams are MUCH longer. For a tall gal with long legs, no problem. For shorter gals, it's noticeable and a matter of choice.


----------



## Rob P (Apr 29, 2007)

My wife uses the Assos FI women's bibshorts. She loves them.


----------

